# New Machine - Help Please!



## jw156 (Mar 8, 2013)

We are opening a bakery and plan to sell coffee but are not sure which machine would be best. We estimate that we will sell 100 cups a day and we are hoping to sell the highest quality possible (with training of course). Any help with respect to machine selection (and grinder) would be much appreciated!

Many thanks

Jon


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Jon and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Training at the outset and at periodic intervals is absolutely essential, so I'm glad you have mentioned this already.

Is 100 cups a day a conservative estimate based on drink in only or does this include take-out?

At 100 cups a day you're already past high-end prosumer coffee machines and need to identify whether 1 or 2 groups is a safe bet.

Your budget will determine which route you go down.

Are you looking to buy new or would you consider second-hand?

Lots of questions before any form of recommendations can be given.

Do you have a specific roaster in mind to work with?

Grinder recommendations to match can also be made only once more information is known.


----------



## jw156 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for your response, our budget would be around £1,500 plus the grinder, second hand would be fine. probably need a 2 station. Thinking about it if we do takeaway we may get to around 150 cups on a good day. I don't really have a specific roaster in mind, any suggestions would be appreciated. Jon


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Jon,

Where are you based? I could do you a brand new semi automatic 2 group Fracino Bambino for £1920 +£175 for delivery installation and training. I know it is slightly over your budget but you get a factory warranty with that which you wouldn't get with a second hand machine and so peace of mind!! http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Bambino.html

Take a look around my website and see what you think - I roast coffee too so let me know what sort of thing you are after!

Andy


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Get in touch with member on here 'Coffeechap' aka David. He has a range of reconditioned 2 groups and grinders and could also give training


----------

